# art themed costumes



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

A while back I saw this "son of man" costume and thought it was pretty fun.









Earlier this year I was wearing a suit and a bowler for non-halloween reasons, and several people said I looked like I needed an apple in front of my face, so I'm thinking that'll be my costume.

Now, my problem is, my wife will only participate if I can come up with a partner costume that is low effort. Nothing elaborate, no makeup. So far the best I can think of is to give her a cardboard cut out of "the scream" that she can hold up to her face. Anyone have any better ideas?

And to make it even more challenging, it'd be great to have a related costume for my 3 year old son.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

She can be Mona Lisa (check out costumes on the net) and your son could be da Vinci.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That is part of a series from Magritte,she could go as one of the other lesser known paintings in the series.

Man in Bowler Hat










The Great War










Or, in keeping with the Magritte theme, there's always this classic though not sure how it would translate into a costume.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> That is part of a series from Magritte,she could go as one of the other lesser known paintings in the series.
> Man in Bowler Hat
> The Great War
> Or, in keeping with the Magritte theme, there's always this classic though not sure how it would translate into a costume.


Ceci n'est pas un costume?


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Ha, now I'm wondering what a pipe costume would look like. I guess it would be pretty easy to put that on a sandwich board, but without my costume his would be pretty questionable.

I think making him a recognizable Da Vinci would be pretty tough, but he could just be a painter. 

I'm not sure I can convince my wife Mona Lisa is low effort, unless I get a premade one which isn't really what i'm going for. Those other Magritte paintings are good, but I don't think people would recognize them.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Classical, she could do Girl With Pearl Earring by Vermeer (just need the headscarf brown dress/jacket, pearl earrings, no makeup, no fixing hair since it's covered by the scarf).









Piet Mondrian inspired dress (color blocks of red, blue and yellow with black and white ONLY). 








Or she could go as Andy Warhol - black turtleneck/pants, white blond choppy wig, chunky black frame glasses and a Campbell's soup can (one of his more famous images). This is a basic look for a kid, but they left off the glasses (you need the glasses - either black or sunglasses - can google to see what I'm talking about). Bonus is that you could make your son's costume the soup can!


----------

